# Raccourcis clavier pour la mise en veille ?



## rachmede (29 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais me créer un raccourcis clavier pour mettre mon macbook en veille. Il est relié à un écran externe en copie d'écran alors que le macbook est fermé. J'aimerais donc pouvoir le mettre en veille sans avoir à à passer pas le menu pomme. un truc du genre pomme-f19.

Je suis allé faire un tour dans les préférences systèmes > souris et claviers > raccourcis clavier. Mais je ne trouve "mise en veille" ou "suspendre l'Activité", ce qui me permettrait d'assigner un raccourcis à cette tâche.

Merci pour l'aide.


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Mai 2008)

Bonjour

Sur un clavier 110 touches (type desktop), on accède rapidement à la mise en veille en faisant *Ctrl+Ejection*, puis *S* (entre-temps, la fenêtre Redémarrer/Suspendre/Éteindre apparaît).

Je n'ai pas de Macbook, et je ne sais donc pas si cette combinaison de touches est disponible sur un clavier de portable.

Dans le cas contraire, il devrait être possible de fabriquer un script en AppleScript ...


----------



## rachmede (29 Mai 2008)

J'ai aussi un apple keyboard... je croyais que c,était clair, pour utiliser un écran externe avec le macbook fermé.


Merci beaucoup, c'est parfait... j'Avais d'abord cru que par éjection tu voulais dire "escape"... ça faisait autre chose. Merci!


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Mai 2008)

rachmede a dit:


> J'ai aussi un apple keyboard... je croyais que c,était clair, pour utiliser un écran externe avec le macbook fermé.


 Ben oui, suis-je bête ! :rose: À moins d'avoir les doigts excessivement fins, on doit utiliser un clavier externe quand on a refermé son Macbook :rateau: ! Désolé, je n'avais pas percuté   .


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2008)

A noter que sur un clavier dépourvu de touche d'éjection, ctrl+F12+S le fait aussi !


----------



## cameleone (30 Mai 2008)

Il y a aussi Cmd + Alt + Eject (mise en veille directe), et Ctrl + Maj + Eject (extinction de l'écran)


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Mai 2008)

cameleone a dit:


> Il y a aussi Cmd + Alt + Eject (mise en veille directe), et Ctrl + Maj + Eject (extinction de l'écran)


Le raccourci de mise en veille fonctionne chez moi, mais pas celui pour l'extinction de l'écran. C'est une particularité du matériel, ou de la version de l'OS, ou une faute de frappe ?


----------



## cameleone (30 Mai 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Le raccourci de mise en veille fonctionne chez moi, mais pas celui pour l'extinction de l'écran. C'est une particularité du matériel, ou de la version de l'OS, ou une faute de frappe ?



Non, non, pas de faute de frappe... chez moi, ça marche sur Léopard, sur fixes (deux iMac) et portable (MBP)...


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Mai 2008)

Ctrl + Maj + Eject ne fonctionne pas sur mon Mac Mini G4 sous Tiger.

Serait-ce la faute à Tiger, ou bien au Mini ?


----------

